# Rhinestone Cams Machines Purchasing And Leasing them



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This subject is for information on all the Manufactures of Cams Machines to produce Rhinestone Transfers, 

1.What they Cost
2.What they are capable of (Speed and output color)
3.Leasing information
4.What kind of software each unit uses to create the transfers.

Who has what?
Has it been a good experience or have they moved on to something else.

It is time to learn what is out there for all of us, and our futures as I don't see this slowing down any time soon.(My personal opinion)


----------



## supramom (Apr 9, 2010)

Found it! I probably won't be very helpful until I get the machine and start using it. Mine is coming from SWF East. The leasing folks are wonderful. Had a great experience with them. I've never even leased a car, so I'm not certain, but as far as I can tell it is similar to that. The payment is comparable to a car lease payment (about $350 per month). There are a couple of different buyout options at the end of the term and there is a 100% upgrade/trade in for the larger machine for the first year. I paid 10% down plus first and last month's payment up front. That came to about $2500. Not an easy pill to swallow.

As I said in the other thread the first machine arrived damaged. We didn't realize it until we were trying to run a pattern and the gun wasn't reaching all the way to the stones. As we started looking at the machine we realized it must have turned over in shipping. 

This will sound crazy, but I had my ex-husband come over to the shop and take a look at it when it came in. He repairs lab equipment (blood analysis) and when I saw the machine in the video I recognized a lot of the parts as being similar to ones on his machines. Oh, and he insisted that I not call it a machine. Ugh. It is an "instrument." Okaaayyyyy.

I said all that to say this: He said it is a heavy duty piece of equipment, well made and not "flimsy" for lack of a better term. He told me I shouldn't have any problems running it. He predicted the problem would come when I tried to transfer the designs from the computer to the "instrument." 

Well, I'm not a software whiz, but I figured that part out just fine. It comes with software called Gem Master. I'm familiar with Corel so I wish there were a way to interface that but so far I haven't figured that out. I am pretty stubborn about things (It's the ADD) so I stayed at my office until I had it figured out.

The good thing is that SWF offers free training for a year. Only thing is it is at their place. If you buy the mac daddy machine they come to you for two days and train you at your place. But if I want the training I will have to travel to Tampa. Hm, could be worse right?

That is all my brain can think of right now. If anyone has any questions I will be glad to answer to the best of my ability. 

I will tell you all too, I am not a tee shirt person. I make hairbows for cheerleaders. So my designs have to fit in about a 3"x3" space. The girls do love the shiny stuff though! Thanks for reading.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great start,,, thanks, woohooo i am so excited for you
and to follow you on this journey will be more than we could ask,,,, 
We might be able to help you with the program part,, 
Gem master is a good program. You will love it,, 

When you have time please provide us with a link to the Company you worked with, 
Also what do you require for elec output and does this run off a compressor,, and if so does it come with or is that a extra lease... 
Great info so far.. 

How many hoppers do you have , i cant wait to see a picture of it.. 

You are living one of my dreams, and I am so happy for you,,,,, woohooooooo


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Supramom any feedback for us since you have had the machine a while? I am also purchasing one and would love to hear from other owners.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Good to see ya Rhonda,, I have missed your posts,, 
Glad to see you posting on the Rhinestone Posts,, and look forward to more..
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am using the cut template method right now. I can't see a need for the Cams but I have looked into getting one of the ioline rhinestone presses. If the decal business picks up I might invest in the ioline system


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Sandy! 

I haven't been around here for ages. Decided to drop by and see if there were any threads on this machine. Doesn't seem to be to much info out there.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Can you import .eps files into the Gem Master software? I love my DAS software and don't want to have to learn a new software for rhinestone designing. However, I am SOOOO overwhelmed with orders, that I have got to get a machine to help with the production process. I've been looking at the CAMS 2-hopper machine to take the load off for some of the simple and/or 2-color/s-stone designs. I thought I read somewhere, I'll have to check, that you could purchase additional hoppers? In any event, I also plan to have SOMETHING, by the end of this year, and right now it looks like leasing the CAMS.

Way to go Rhonda. I had to hold off on the lease since hubby got injured at work, but I'm pursuing that again, now.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I am sending off my down payment to the leasing people tomorrow. I will be picking up my machine (1V-2P) in CA and taking the day of training they offer. I guess I can be the guinea pig around here.

Slick, the leasing people were great to deal with, pretty painless process other than parting with my $$$. Also, I purchased 4 hoppers in addition to the 2 that come with the machine for color changes.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

rhonda,, keep us posted along the way please,, 

as this is the future for carol, and me and others..
Pave the way for us ,,,

If you dont mind,, explain it all as far as you have gotten so far,, deposit,, software,,, monthly fee,, 
ect....

MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ohhhh, 4 hoppers, I don't know if I can wait until the end of the year. Yes, please keep us informed. I'd be very interested to know how the changing of the hoppers process works out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

carol, can you imagine letting this machine work while we sleep?

wake up to a stack of transfers done?

MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I have seen this machine working at a couple shows it's cool but a draw back the transfer size is 11 x 9.75 so it's not going to work by itself you need to keep cutting transfer paper and replacing it.
I have seen the Gem master program it looks easy enough so please keep us up to date on your progress I could use one of them also


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Sandy,

I ordered the machine with 6 hoppers, it includes the Gem Master software. For around another 1000 they would have included the compressor. My rep said the compressor that comes with the machine is extremely loud, so we found one that is quieter running for around 450.

My down money including the first and last months payment is 1700 (the leasing people worked to bring that down from 2000 for me) and my monthly payments are around 260.

Shipping would have been 350, so I opted to make the 6 hour drive to CA and pick it up in person. This way I can do the training as well. I figure gas and a hotel room are going to run about that anyway. I am a little nervous about staying at a hotel with the recent bed bug outbreak EWWW! lol

So, I am on my way to the bank. I am going to be eating ramen noodles for the next month, but I will have a rhinestone machine! What more could a girl want???


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Rhonda, that is awesome. I am already making notes and shopping around for a compressor. I will most likely be getting my own, not just for the noise factor, but to cut down on the shipping costs.

I can't wait to hear your stories. Sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

IslandGirl said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I ordered the machine with 6 hoppers, it includes the Gem Master software. For around another 1000 they would have included the compressor. My rep said the compressor that comes with the machine is extremely loud, so we found one that is quieter running for around 450.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking us on this journey with you,, on the cams machine,, there are enough of us , that have been doing this long enough that are ready to work our way into a cams machine,,,,
and value what you will share with us..
Thank you for doing that,,
Sandy jo


----------

